# What is the difference between the VIP722 and 722K DVRs?



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Our VIP722 has issues and the guy came out to replace it. He said he has a 722K. What is the difference between the two?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

722k does not have a built in OTA module but, a 2 tuner module can be installed in the 722k that makes OTA be availble on tv2. Also, a 722k with the module installed can record 2 sat feed and 2 OTA feeds, and replay 2 recorded items all at the same time. If you did not have OTA hooked up to your 722 you will see no major differences other than the remote looks a little different. If you do have OTA hooked up to your current 722 call Dish and tell them that the replacement has less fuctionality than your last box and they should ship you the OTA module for free. It normally cost $30.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

722 has a single OTA tuner built in.

722k has no built-in OTA tuner, but accepts an optional, $30 dual OTA tuner module.

722k also comes with a learning remote and you can back-up your timer settings to the remote, so, for example, if you had to do a full reset of the remote, or if you had to replace the receiver, you could restore all your timers easily.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd take it! If you are having problems and have an opportunity to get a 722K w/o having to do an upgrade/new commit deal... even if you have to pony for the $30 OTA module, I'd do it to get the extra OTA tuner.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, guys!
I did get the 722K. I contacted DISH. Since I previously had the OTA, they're sending me one in the mail to hook up myself.
Thanks again!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Even better!

If I weren't waiting to see what the 922 will be like, I'd probably have already tried to swap my 622 for a 722K as well. Since I have a 722 in my other room, I can afford to wait unless something fails and forces me to choose sooner.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Even better!
> 
> If I weren't waiting to see what the 922 will be like, I'd probably have already tried to swap my 622 for a 722K as well. Since I have a 722 in my other room, I can afford to wait unless something fails and forces me to choose sooner.


I am thinking there is going to be a system overload of 622 to 922 upgrades.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> I am thinking there is going to be a system overload of 622 to 922 upgrades.


1+


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> 722k does not have a built in OTA module but, a 2 tuner module can be installed in the 722k that makes OTA be availble on tv2. Also, a 722k with the module installed can record 2 sat feed and 2 OTA feeds, and replay 2 recorded items all at the same time. If you did not have OTA hooked up to your 722 you will see no major differences other than the remote looks a little different. If you do have OTA hooked up to your current 722 call Dish and tell them that the replacement has less fuctionality than your last box and they should ship you the OTA module for free. It normally cost $30.


Can the 722K operate in single or dual mode like the 622?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Don M said:


> Can the 722K operate in single or dual mode like the 622?


Yes. And with the ota module the 2nd location has an OTA tuner.

Note one other difference with the 722k is that at least one (perhaps more) of the chips in it is a new more powerful version.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Even better!
> 
> If I weren't waiting to see what the 922 will be like, I'd probably have already tried to swap my 622 for a 722K as well. Since I have a 722 in my other room, I can afford to wait unless something fails and forces me to choose sooner.


I wanted to wait. However, I had to reboot my box seven times in the three weeks, including three times on Sunday. It kept saying it was searching for signal or that the local channel was not in my area. It was getting very frustrating. A couple of months ago, my kids had a 30-minute show with three little episodes within it. After watching it a few times, we turned it back on, only to find just the last episode remaining. The first 20 minutes were gone. That was pretty strange.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'd take it! If you are having problems and have an opportunity to get a 722K w/o having to do an upgrade/new commit deal... even if you have to pony for the $30 OTA module, I'd do it to get the extra OTA tuner.


Stewart, it's nice watching the OTA downstairs on that second TV. I called late on Monday night to tell the CSR that I was missing the OTA module. She politely said I'd have it in three days. When I came home on Thursday, it was here. It's great having that flexibility now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

purtman said:


> Stewart, it's nice watching the OTA downstairs on that second TV. I called late on Monday night to tell the CSR that I was missing the OTA module. She politely said I'd have it in three days. When I came home on Thursday, it was here. It's great having that flexibility now.


Cool. I don't use my 622/722 in dual mode so I forget about that limitation of no OTA on the 2nd TV... but I agree the 722K also adds that nice feature too if you're in dual mode.

Well worth having, in my opinion, especially when you can get it with no up front cost!


----------

